# "NO FISHING" new rules from OBAMIE "no joke"



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I just read this article, it is unbelieaveable that this arrogant b*****d would go to such extremes. Boy's as I have said in another post, he will be going for your guns and hunting when he gets through with messing with the health scare reform. :eyeroll: :******:

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/saltwater/news/story?id=4975762


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

All I can say is there is not a day goes by :bop: that I don't think the world is being turned upside down. The weird part is it is being done by only a handful of left wing nut jobs.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The nightmare continues...there is no boundaries to Obama's stupidity.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

as i said earlier, he will be impeached, by his own party....write it down, by the end of this year, he will be removed from office.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

There seems to be more to this than I first thought. It has a whole agenda that after looking deeper is what he really wants!!! :******: :******: :******: :******: This read is a little long but enlightening!

Obama: The Will Of The People Be Damned - I'LL Decide Who Can Go Fishing

*Now* he means to ration recreational fishing and boating, folks 
Posted by Dave Poff (haystack) (Profile)

Tuesday, March 9th at 2:44PM EST

67 Comments 
It all started here this morning:

The Obama administration will accept no more public input for a federal strategy that could prohibit U.S. citizens from fishing the nation's oceans, coastal areas, Great Lakes, and even inland waters.

I had to read that 3 times before it sank in&#8230;and then I did a little research. Guess what old Barack (I've never had a fishing rod in my hand a day in my life) Obama has been up to since last year? Plotting a Federal takeover of all our bodies of water (freshwater&#8230;saltwater&#8230;doesn't matter), in an effort to set up MORE bureaucracies and circumvent the rights of the States to determine fair use and access rules amongst themselves based on the local interests of everyone involved.

If he was out to ban recreational fishing this piece would be easy enough to write; scream a little, stomp my feet, vow he'll have to pry my fishing rod from my cold dead hands, etc&#8230;and be done with it. Problem is, this is much darker and more corrupt than that.

The White House plan would establish 9 regional planning bodies (bureaucracies) whose job would be to bring "Federal, State, and Tribal Partners together" to look for ways to "decrease user conflicts; improve planning and regulatory efficiencies and decrease their associated costs and delays; and preserve critical ecosystem function and services."

It should come as no surprise that the Administration is no longer accepting comments or input from the public (though you should click through to see some of the doozies that WERE accepted), and it should come as no surprise that a member of Obama's Administration (Jane Lubchenco, NOAA administrator) has some interesting ties with a couple private charities and goofy greenie groups whose interests will be very well served by a Federal takeover of our various bodies of water:

While she possesses impressive academic and professional credentials as a marine biologist, she also has close ties to those who produced the November document. For example, she was a trustee of the Environmental Defense Fund, and served on the Pew Oceans Commission."

More below the "who needs jobs and successful multi-billion dollar industries anymore, anyway?" fold&#8230;

More info here, and a call for some Asian Carp-killing love here. Don't miss the policy pdf here if you really want your head to explode. Read between the lines folks&#8230;this will lock down oil exploration faster and farther than the moratorium Congress JUST let expire ever did, and allows the greenies to set policy for fishing AND boating (at the expense of millions of jobs and billions of boating and fishing industry dollars).

ALWAYS worry when you read this from Obama's people: "The planning process would be fully transparent and participatory." and don't forget to laugh out loud when you follow up with this timeless classic: "Places Science-Based Information at the Heart of Decision-Making. Scientific data, information and knowledge, as well as relevant traditional knowledge, will be the underpinning of the regionally developed plans."

How's that "settled" climate change science mumbo jumbo working out again?


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

If you commit murder but are open and transparent about it. Does that make it OK or better. Every time the Obama mafia wants to stick it to us it's suppose to be OK because they are transparent about it.:bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm still waiting to see some of that "transparency" he campaigned on. It appears to me as an outsider that until see-thru sheetrock is invented we won't be able to see into all their closed-door, keep-the-press out meetings 

14% approval rating of congress after almost a hear and a half.......Is that the "change" he promised?

I heard he was a mover and a shaker, but so far my knees are the only thing shaking, and we won't talk about what part me is moving! :beer:


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

He has ticked off nearly every possible industry...health care, insurance, oil, enery, gambling, retail, auto, and now the outdoors (hunting before, now fishing). Does he realize how many people work in these industries, who will vote for him next time around???

One and done! :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

This is all part of the master plan. Cap and Trade, down in flames, universal health care, down in flames.

So why not create enough agencies to push it through without legislation. He has already said they will push it through with cap and trade and the EPA.


----------

